# Northeast*Tri-state*New England Meet 2008



## 3.5max6spd

About that time for a get together. Hopefully we can achieve a nice turnout.

Good people auditioning SQ setups= Good times

We have had good success with Johnson's Park NJ location for these and many automotive meets over the years, so its a familiar place for the many that have made the other meets-theres plenty of space and easy to find right off the highway for newcomers. We welcome anyone and everyone that enjoys this hobby: short and long term enthusiasts, DIY'ers, hobbyists.....if you'd like to hear some tunes and meet people that share your interests... if you just want get ideas, learn a few things or hear some particular components... share or check out installs...come on down.

I'm open to saturday or sunday meets, but more interested in what the majority prefers as a bigger turnout is ideal, seems to me Sunday has always been prefered as many dont work-but please let us know your preference regardless. 

To allow enough time to gather the troops lets say weekend of...

Sun 7/20? Sun 7/27?

Happy SQ'n.

-Manny


----------



## WRX/Z28

Sunday is good, the later in the summer the better as i'm not done anything in any car yet. lol. Mechanics syndrome, too much time in everyone elses car, not enough time in my own.


----------



## BlueAc

I'm game... hopefully I'll have my stuff installed by then! If I can ever decide on what to use.


----------



## nismos14

I'm in. Dyn's should be in by then.


----------



## skylar112

I'm in.


----------



## captainobvious

Where is Johnsons Park, NJ? And how far away from Philly?

I tried to mapquest it but it doesnt like Johnsons Park


EDIT:
Nevermind, Johnson Park is about 2 hours north of Philly.

As long as nothing comes up, you can count me in as well.


----------



## iyamwutiam

Of course


----------



## skylar112

captainobvious said:


> Where is Johnsons Park, NJ? And how far away from Philly?
> 
> I tried to mapquest it but it doesnt like Johnsons Park
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Nevermind, Johnson Park is about 2 hours north of Philly.
> 
> As long as nothing comes up, you can count me in as well.


Its not that bad. I've gone to many there from South NJ or Art Museum area it will be 2 hours or so but it'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## captainobvious

Yeah, I think I'll be down for this one. Hopefully I'll have my Hybrids installed by that point. Amps and subs are going to be a good chore...


----------



## mooch91

Looking forward to it. Johnson Park is nearby for me. In the late stages of building my system and the early stages of tuning. Would love to get acquainted with some true SQ systems and would love some opinions and assistance with tuning mine. Count me in!


----------



## iyamwutiam

How about the 27th ? Gives people a week extra - top get their gear in and tuned-or do people prefer the 20th?


----------



## 3.5max6spd

iyamwutiam said:


> How about the 27th ? Gives people a week extra - top get their gear in and tuned-or do people prefer the 20th?


27th works for me


----------



## mooch91

Reserve one as a rain date?


----------



## chefhow

Where in Jersey is this? I live about 2 hours from Philly/Cherry Hill area. I may be game.


----------



## captainobvious

chefhow said:


> Where in Jersey is this? I live about 2 hours from Philly/Cherry Hill area. I may be game.


Google Johnson Park, NJ and youll find a decent time estimate. Its in north Jersey.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

This should help...

http://www.co.middlesex.nj.us/parksrecreation/johnson.asp


----------



## geo1317

I'm there.


----------



## Soundsaround

Last year was a great time, I'm really looking forward to it! 

To everyone I mooched drinks off of last year, this round will be on me


----------



## burnurass

I'm down for the 27th. =)


----------



## 3.5max6spd

burnurass said:


> I'm down for the 27th. =)


woot!


----------



## skylar112

The 27th is great I'll be there.


----------



## its_bacon12

I'll see if I can make it.. I'm in Western NY so it might be kinda hard, but I'd like to meet some of you guys.

We should have like nametags like "Hello, My name is its_bacon12 // Ryan" kinda thing.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

its_bacon12 said:


> I'll see if I can make it.. I'm in Western NY so it might be kinda hard, but I'd like to meet some of you guys.
> 
> We should have like nametags like "Hello, My name is its_bacon12 // Ryan" kinda thing.


We have that covered, first you have to show


----------



## drocpsu

We'll see. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## chuyler1

Hmm, I'll be heading down to Philly at some point this summer so maybe I can meet up for this on my way or way back. I just gotta convince my wife she wants to hang with a bunch of audio gurus first. She's one herself thanks to me, but she can only take so much car/stereo talk.


----------



## BlueAc

The 27th works for me too...


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Im always down for a good meet.


----------



## solacedagony

I'll probably be there.


----------



## Fellippe

I'm down for the 27th.

Nice to see this is happening so soon because I just put on all the finishing touches to the car. 

What changes has everyone's car seen since last summer?

For those who are curious, I changed subs from W6v2 to KEF 10". Noticeably tighter sounding on SQ music.

Changed from a Nakamichi center to a Morel Integra coax. Not as smooth on the top end but a lot more midbass due to it being a full range driver instead of a dome mid. It plays down to 160 hz, and focuses the image better.

Just a few days ago I put in two vintage Western Electric transformers in the back. It definitely smooths out the highs in the system; even with the treble boosted up two notches. 

Look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Fellippe said:


> I'm down for the 27th.
> 
> Nice to see this is happening so soon because I just put on all the finishing touches to the car.
> 
> What changes has everyone's car seen since last summer?
> 
> For those who are curious, I changed subs from W6v2 to KEF 10". Noticeably tighter sounding on SQ music.
> 
> Changed from a Nakamichi center to a Morel Integra coax. Not as smooth on the top end but a lot more midbass due to it being a full range driver instead of a dome mid. It plays down to 160 hz, and focuses the image better.
> 
> Just a few days ago I put in two vintage Western Electric transformers in the back. It definitely smooths out the highs in the system; even with the treble boosted up two notches.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone there!


Right on!

Well a few members have changed rides/installs so there will be some 'different' cars to listen to.

George aka geo1317 has a newer 3series, Don aka 6spdcoupe a Trailblazer SS from the g35, skylar112 a newer Passat from the GTI, Derek aka drocpsu an IS300 from an Escort....to name a few of the changes from some of the regulars. Not to mention however others have evolved their systems via install changes, equipment, or tuning.


----------



## Weightless

I really am going to try to make it this time. I missed the last two meets. 

I would love to hear some systems and meets some of you mofo's!


----------



## skylar112

3.5max6spd said:


> Right on!
> 
> Well a few members have changed rides/installs so there will be some 'different' cars to listen to.
> 
> skylar112 a newer *Jetta* from the GTI,



Correction, a Passat from a GTI


----------



## req

itd be about a 6.5 hour drive for me.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...281,-74.069824&spn=7.453931,13.623047&t=h&z=6

too bad ill be in nevada at that time of the month.


ill be in nevada (fallon, NV, then nellis, NV) from the 14th of july to the 21st of august. sorry i cant make it


----------



## MaXaZoR

I'll be there


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Not bad so far... I may have both my brother and a co-worker(both with systems) spectate and listen to some fine cars. My co-worker Jay has a 3series with a nice cool dls/alumapro setup to audition.

Attending...

1. skylar112
2. Blue ac
3. 3.5max6spd
4. 6spdcoupe
5. burnurass
6. geo1317
7. iamwutiam
8. mooch91
9. Soundsaround
10. Felippe
11. maxazor
12. WRX/Z28
13. nismos14
14. ccotenj

Maybes...

captain obvious, , its bacon 12, chuyler1, solacedagony, weightless


----------



## drocpsu

I wont be able to make it down for the meet. I have some guests coming out to visit that weekend.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

drocpsu said:


> I wont be able to make it down for the meet. I have some guests coming out to visit that weekend.


Bring em along Derek !!


----------



## Soundsaround

Fellippe said:


> What changes has everyone's car seen since last summer?


I regretted not hearing your car last year Fellippe, but those sweet custom door panels were nice to look at!

I stripped my interior for the first time and installed Vertex's MLV, lots of cotton absorbing panels and Cascade Vmax. The cabin and trunk floor, the interior 1/4 panels, and the roof are all done. A fair amount of tuning and some re-aiming of my a-pillar setup has gone down, but all the same drivers as last year.

This will be the last hurrah for my current setup though, I love it but I'm getting a little bored. SDX7's and maybe a small Peerless array on the dash are soon to come.


----------



## ccotenj

i would like to join you as well, as long as people promise not to laugh at my non-diy system and my non-existent diy skills...


----------



## captainobvious

3.5max6spd said:


> Not bad so far... I may have both my brother and a co-worker(both with systems) spectate and listen to some fine cars. My co-worker Jay has a 3series with a nice cool dls/alumapro setup to audition.
> 
> Attending...
> 
> 1. skylar112
> 2. Blue ac
> 3. 3.5max6spd
> 4. 6spdcoupe
> 5. burnurass
> 6. geo1317
> 7. iamwutiam
> 8. mooch91
> 9. Soundsaround
> 10. Felippe
> 11. maxazor
> 12. WRX/Z28
> 13. nismos14
> 14. ccotenj
> 
> Maybes...
> 
> captain obvious, , its bacon 12, chuyler1, solacedagony, weightless




Have we settled on a concrete date and time yet ?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

ccotenj said:


> i would like to join you as well, as long as people promise not to laugh at my non-diy system and my non-existent diy skills...


No worries, you will not be surrounded by the 'judgmental' type.  Its a simple fun gathering of mature guys (gals are welcome too ! )


----------



## captainobvious

Id really like to get out there and hear some nice systems...

I dont think my new speakers will be installed by then, but ya never know...


----------



## BlueAc

My PDX's arrived today... now I'm just waiting for my 3Sixty.2. Hopefully I'll have sound by then!


----------



## ccotenj

6spdcoupe said:


> No worries, you will not be surrounded by the 'judgmental' type.  Its a simple fun gathering of mature guys (gals are welcome too ! )


that works for me then...  good thing that gals are welcome, since my better half will want to go too...


----------



## Weightless

6spdcoupe said:


> No worries, you will not be surrounded by the 'judgmental' type.  Its a simple fun gathering of mature guys (gals are welcome too ! )


This is for mature people? I'll wait for the next meet, thanks!


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Weightless said:


> This is for mature people? I'll wait for the next meet, thanks!


It's usually the term used to convince people to come. Once there, it is too late to turn back.


----------



## BFT

Put me down as a maybe for the 27th... should be able to make it then


----------



## Daishi

I'm a very strong MAYBE. I'll be coming back from Cali around that time (can't remember the exact dates off the top of my head). I'm hoping to make it though


----------



## 6spdcoupe

w00t !


----------



## Blackcharger06

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Wal...s=NJ&2y=US&2l=40.486099&2g=-74.452202&2v=CITY


Is this worth the 4.5 hour ride?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Indeed !


----------



## 3.5max6spd

bump, few weeks to go. 

I'm delighted there will be some fresh faces this year! More are welcome of course


----------



## skylar112

3.5max6spd said:


> bump, few weeks to go.
> 
> I'm delighted there will be some fresh faces this year! More are welcome of course


I'll be there July 27, 2pm? Can we make that the date and time?


----------



## 3.5max6spd

skylar112 said:


> I'll be there July 27, 2pm? Can we make that the date and time?


Sure, sounds good to me.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Sunday July 27th 2pm, Johnsons Park NJ

http://www.co.middlesex.nj.us/parksrecreation/johnson.asp


Attending...

1. skylar112
2. Blue ac
3. 3.5max6spd
4. 6spdcoupe
5. burnurass
6. geo1317
7. iamwutiam
8. mooch91
9. Soundsaround
10. Felippe
11. maxazor
12. WRX/Z28
13. ccotenj
14.solacedagony
15. Jay(coworker)

Maybes...

captain obvious, , its bacon 12, chuyler1, weightless, BFT, DAISHI


----------



## nismos14

Count me out, Dads bday, and big get together at my bro's house.


----------



## Blackcharger06

Don talked me into going. I think I might do him a favor and save him some money on shipping and come down to NJ. He said he had beer, that was the deciding factor on me going.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

WooHoo Brian !!


----------



## Slammed

maybe maybe

been busy lately


----------



## skylar112

Slammed said:


> maybe maybe
> 
> been busy lately


Polishing the bishop does not equate to being busy!


----------



## wildhair

It looks interesting, I might be able to show up depending on whether the family needs me around or not.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Few days away guys, anyone wanna join or bail, give us an update.


Sunday July 27th 2pm, Johnsons Park NJ

http://www.co.middlesex.nj.us/parksrecreation/johnson.asp


Attending...

1. skylar112
2. Blue ac
3. 3.5max6spd
4. 6spdcoupe
5. burnurass
6. geo1317
7. iamwutiam
8. mooch91
9. Soundsaround
10. Felippe
11. maxazor
12. WRX/Z28
13. ccotenj
14.solacedagony
15. Jay(coworker)
16. Blackcharger06

Maybes...

captain obvious, , its bacon 12, chuyler1, weightless, BFT, DAISHI, slammed, wildhair[/QUOTE]


----------



## mooch91

What's the usual meeting place? Is there a picnic grove reserved or just get together in one of the parking lots?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

The large main parking lot near the entrance. I can reserve a grove so we are uninterrupted, but we usually have no problems.


----------



## freeride1685

i'm thrilled i just saw this thread right now, i would love to come!! stick me on the list


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Done.


Sunday July 27th 2pm, Johnsons Park NJ

http://www.co.middlesex.nj.us/parksrecreation/johnson.asp


Attending...

1. skylar112
2. Blue ac
3. 3.5max6spd
4. 6spdcoupe
5. burnurass
6. geo1317
7. iamwutiam
8. mooch91
9. Soundsaround
10. Felippe
11. maxazor
12. WRX/Z28
13. ccotenj
14.solacedagony
15. Jay(coworker)
16. Blackcharger06
17. freeride1685

Maybes...

captain obvious, , its bacon 12, chuyler1, weightless, BFT, DAISHI, slammed, wildhair


----------



## chuyler1

I'm out. My wife will be out of town and I'm not up for the long ride by myself.

I expect lots of photos and detailed reviews!


----------



## captainobvious

3.5max6spd said:


> Few days away guys, anyone wanna join or bail, give us an update.
> 
> 
> Sunday July 27th 2pm, Johnsons Park NJ
> 
> http://www.co.middlesex.nj.us/parksrecreation/johnson.asp


*Will this be an issue ? *



Count Park said:


> IV. GROUP USE/MEETINGS/EXHIBITIONS
> 1. No group shall use a County Park or Recreation Area without first obtaining a group use permit. Group use shall be limited to designated areas. Adult supervision of children's groups is required at all times.
> 2. Open grove areas are for small family picnics and do not require a permit. Groups that wish to picnic in a reservable area will be required to obtain a permit. There will be no alcohol permits issued for picnics using the open grove areas.
> 3. No persons shall call or hold any meetings or give any concert or public entertainment of any kind within a County Park or Recreation Area without first having obtained written permission in advance from The Director of County Parks and Recreation no later than one (1) month before the proposed date of use.
> 4. No person shall use loudspeakers, public address systems or amplifiers within a County Park or Recreation Area without first having obtained written permission in advance from The Director of County Parks and Recreation. Nor shall any portable radio, tape player, compact disc player or musical instrument be played in such a manner as to create a nuisance.
> 5. Public assemblies, meetings, demonstrations, religious activities, the sale and distribution of printed matter, and other public expressions of views conducted under the First Amendment of the Constitution of the United States and the State of New Jersey upon the lands of the Middlesex County Park System are permitted provided that a permit has been issued by The Director of Parks and Recreation or his duly designated representative.
> To ensure public safety and the protection of park resources and values and to avoid assigning the same location and time to two or more activities, the Park System may manage these activities by regulating the time, location, number of participants, use of facilities, and number and types of equipment to be used, but not the content or message.


----------



## MaXaZoR

> No person shall use loudspeakers, public address systems or amplifiers within a County Park or Recreation Area without first having obtained written permission in advance from The Director of County Parks and Recreation. Nor shall any portable radio, tape player, compact disc player or musical instrument be played in such a manner as to create a nuisance.


LOL...they are going to LOVE us


----------



## MaXaZoR

Any locals want to help me install my new toy for the meet?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280245983024&ssPageName=Action:MPS


----------



## captainobvious

MaXaZoR said:


> Any locals want to help me install my new toy for the meet?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280245983024&ssPageName=Action:MPS


Thats a nice pickup. Good amp for an active 3-way system, yes? 
I'd grab something liek that if I felt 75w would cover my midbass, but I just dont think it'd be enough for my SLS's


----------



## MaXaZoR

Well I think I'm about to find out  Because I have the SLS 8"s too, if not I have a PCX-480that I might bridge @ 2 X 320 Mono. I'm not thrilled about that it will not be in stereo though.


----------



## captainobvious

Interesting...
I also have a PCX-480 and a PCX-2200. I was planning on running subs off of one and midbasses off the other. You have good taste my friend 

Now I need to know what else you're running...


----------



## MaXaZoR

Here's what you will see on Sunday 

AMPS: (not sure which ones I'm going to use) The PPI are just massive
*PPI*
PCX -480
PCX -4125
PCX- 2200
*A/D/S *
PH30.2
625x

*Processors* (again not sure which I'm going to use)
Orion DEQ30
PPI DCX-730
Memphis 6-0X

*Speakers* (these I'm very happy with)
SLS 8"
Dayton RS52 2" Dome Mids
Hiquphon OWII 
Infinity Kappa Perfects 12" DVC


----------



## captainobvious

I know what you mean about the PPI's being massive. That 4125 must be a real beast.

Hopefully I'll get a chance to listen to the system. I'd like to hear those hiquphons.

I'm gonna have to make a SERIOUS push on Saturday to get some things installed. Its just been crazy at work for the last month and its been cutting into my installation time.


----------



## MaXaZoR

I hope to give people a chance to listen to them too. They are still being shipped back to me from sweden, as well as the 4125 coming back from repair from ZED audio. I don't think my install will be pretty on Sunday, but at least I can get some tuning ideas


----------



## Soundsaround

That sounds like a killer setup MaXaZoR. Burr-Brown's in the a/d/s... sweet


----------



## mavster

What time on sunday?


----------



## solacedagony

mavster said:


> What time on sunday?





6spdcoupe said:


> Sunday July 27th 2pm, Johnsons Park NJ
> 
> http://www.co.middlesex.nj.us/parksrecreation/johnson.asp


Reading is > than you 

I'm not sure if I'll be there or not. I'm running a 5k race the night before so I'll have to see how I'm feeling the next day


----------



## 3.5max6spd

captainobvious said:


> *Will this be an issue ? *


No, hasnt been for the last 6-7 years we have held/attended car and audio meets, some approaching 100+ car Maxima regional meets and several meets a year. 15 cars wont be an issue, considering we are not going there to be obnoxious. 

Just about everyone has some degree of deadning going on, and i cant remember last time i auditioned a car with the windows down or to an SPL level that i couldnt stand sitting in the car...so the noise hasnt been an issue in the past. The main lot is far removed from where it could bother people or a park ranger, hell I think in the past 4 years for ECA/DIY meets i might've seen a park ranger drive by the area once and we went unnoticed.

Theres good reason we keep holding the events there. There's also other lots to chose from should one need to relocate there, though that hasnt really been an issue.


----------



## captainobvious

3.5max6spd said:


> No, hasnt been for the last 6-7 years we have held/attended car and audio meets, some approaching 100+ car Maxima regional meets and several meets a year. 15 cars wont be an issue, considering we are not going there to be obnoxious.
> 
> Just about everyone has some degree of deadning going on, and i cant remember last time i auditioned a car with the windows down or to an SPL level that i couldnt stand sitting in the car...so the noise hasnt been an issue in the past. The main lot is far removed from where it could bother people or a park ranger, hell I think in the past 4 years for ECA/DIY meets i might've seen a park ranger drive by the area once and we went unnoticed.
> 
> Theres good reason we keep holding the events there. There's also other lots to chose from should one need to relocate there, though that hasnt really been an issue.



Awesome. I didnt realize you had held quite a few meets there. Just wanted to raise the question now in case we needed to make and preparations. Good stuff mang


----------



## MaXaZoR

I don't know if there is set agenda for this meet as this is the first time I will be attending, and my guess is everyone was looking to see installs and hear other systems. I was wondering if we could maybe set some time aside to go over something that alot of us may not have extensive knowledge of....TUNING.

Maybe we could set out two hours, choose a car, and set out to create a step by step guide on how to properly tune a vehicle.


----------



## mooch91

MaXaZoR said:


> I don't know if there is set agenda for this meet as this is the first time I will be attending, and my guess is everyone was looking to see installs and hear other systems. I was wondering if we could maybe set some time aside to go over something that alot of us may not have extensive knowledge of....TUNING.
> 
> Maybe we could set out two hours, choose a car, and set out to create a step by step guide on how to properly tune a vehicle.


Looking forward to meeting you all, of course, but picking your brains is one of my ulterior motives too.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

I'm hopeful this rain is gone by sunday!jeez!


----------



## captainobvious

3.5max6spd said:


> I'm hopeful this rain is gone by sunday!jeez!


Seriously...Some crazy rain we've been getting today, albeit needed.

I gotta get a listen in on that system of yours too. Nice equipment you've got there


----------



## 6spdcoupe

I hate rain and it has been horrendous ! Of course checking weather.com or the likes wont tell much accurately until Saturday night/Sunday morn.


----------



## lexizpimpin

i will be probably coming can we get a list of people coming or maybe coming


----------



## 6spdcoupe

lexizpimpin said:


> i will be probably coming can we get a list of people coming or maybe coming


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=500632&postcount=66


----------



## 3.5max6spd

captainobvious said:


> Seriously...Some crazy rain we've been getting today, albeit needed.
> 
> I gotta get a listen in on that system of yours too. Nice equipment you've got there


So you gonna make it or what?


----------



## WRX/Z28

In case it hasn't been mentioned. I highly recomend bringing any gear you want to sell. It would be a great time to avoid paypal and shipping/boxing stuff. I'll be bringing some stuff just in case, if anyone is looking for anything specific, maybe post it here.


----------



## burnurass

Anyone want a 12" sealed BIRCH box made by MR. Marv? $100, as don can vouch it cost a bit more than that + shipping from Cali. 

See you all on sun!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

I have a mint DIYMA 12" installed in a 1.0 cu/ft prefab with partsexpress grill for sale. $100

Let me know if anyone wants me to bring it.


----------



## skylar112

I have a roll of Vertex Barrier pad, I'm not sure how much to ask for it, but I will bring it. Its never been used, and I don't have much of a use for it right now. My car is plenty quiet.

If you guys want to add drumprodigy83 to the list, I spoke with him earlier he said he will be there.


----------



## Soundsaround

burnurass said:


> Anyone want a 12" sealed BIRCH box made by MR. Marv? $100, as don can vouch it cost a bit more than that + shipping from Cali.
> 
> See you all on sun!


What's the internal volume of that bad boy?

I could really use 6ft of 4gauge power wire, silver/clear would be ideal (Knu Kolossus maybe?). I re-orientated my sub box and now 1 cable can be seen, but it's too short to move anywhere 

I'm also in the market for a Behringer DCX2496.

For sale- JBL GTO1202 sub, Kicker c12a, Kicker ZR120 amp, Memphis 16-EQP7 6 channel parametric eq(pm for details on this)... going cheap!


----------



## MaXaZoR

> mint DIYMA 12" installed in a 1.0 cu/ft prefab


Bring it because I've never heard one  Unless someone else is rocking one.


----------



## MaXaZoR

Anyone in the NJ area want to help me get my car ready by Sunday


----------



## 3.5max6spd

MaXaZoR said:


> Anyone in the NJ area want to help me get my car ready by Sunday


It dont have to be pretty, but functional. Do best you can, we can always tune on sunday. Not so sure how much i'll get accomplished myself between tinkering, cleaning the car in and out, plus all the running around i have to do tomorrow. I just finally... in 2 years living here just finished clearing out and organized my garage as we speak.So i'm able to get the car in there and do whatever i need to do if we get some pm rain tomorrow night.

The good thing is the inlaws are here, so thats motivation enough to do everything but hang around with them....No to sound mean but i find myself very productive when they are over:blush:


----------



## 6spdcoupe

3.5max6spd said:


> It dont have to be pretty, but functional. Do best you can, we can always tune on sunday. Not so sure how much i'll get accomplished myself between tinkering, cleaning the car in and out, plus all the running around i have to do tomorrow. I just finally... in 2 years living here just finished clearing out and organized my garage as we speak.So i'm able to get the car in there and do whatever i need to do if we get some pm rain tomorrow night.
> 
> *The good thing is the inlaws are here, so thats motivation enough to do everything but hang around with them....No to sound mean but i find myself very productive when they are over:blush:*



You know Im in the same boat, plus they take great care of the kids !


----------



## MaXaZoR

I don't care if it's pretty, but its an entire new install so new amp rack has to be made So it would be nice if someone could help wire while I finish fabrication.  I guess everyone is in the same boat trying to get there installs ready. I have a stocked garage full of tools that anyone is welcome to swing by and use.


----------



## freeride1685

bummer guys, last minute i have to drop out....so sorry, but i'm going camping in nh with some longtime friends that i miss dearly. i cant wait to see photos!

Chris


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Please update yay or nay guys, weather looks to be in our favor.

Attending...

1. skylar112(Chu)
2. 3.5max6spd(Manny)
3. 6spdcoupe(Don)
4. burnurass(Jeff)
5. geo1317(george)
6. iamwutiam(sanjay)
7. mooch91
8. Soundsaround
9. Felippe
10. maxazor
11. WRX/Z28
12. contej
13. solacedagony (jake)
14. Jay(coworker)
15. wildhair (Dan)
16. drumprodigy83 (Ryan)

Maybes...

captain obvious, its bacon 12, , BFT, DAISHI, slammed, lexizpimpin


----------



## 6spdcoupe

I recently spoke with Brian - Blackcharger06. He believes he is not going to make it.


----------



## Weightless

it's a no go for me. 

I have to many things to wrap up and also no money for gas... 

I guess there is always next time...


----------



## BlueAc

Sorry to say guys, but I'm also gonna be a no go.
The recent rainstorm has created an over abundance of overtime at my job and with an impending strike I just can't afford pass it up. Have fun and take lots of pics!!!


----------



## FG79

yay For Fellippe & his IASCA Test CD


----------



## Mless5

Waiting for pictures and stuff and hoping the next one will be actually in New England.


----------



## Soundsaround

Yay for me, hopefully. 
My cooling system's been acting up... might wind up having to swap out a thermostat on the shoulder of 287


----------



## captainobvious

3.5max6spd said:


> So you gonna make it or what?


I was planning on it, but now its a no 

I started doing my installation on friday night. Unfortunately, because I ran onto SEVERAL snags and my car is still apart I cant make it. Im pretty dissapointed actually. 
Heres what Ive been working on:

Cut hole into frame rails to vent HAT L4's. 
Fiberglass kickpanel enclosures for the L4/L1pro setup.
Cutout baffles and mount new SLS8's.

First off, the resin I used didnt have the correct hardener ratio and I wasted alot of time on that.
Then, the friggin SLS8's are so massive that I had to cut the doorcard to fit over the new baffles. Then the doors wouldnt close because the baffles stuck out too far and came in contact with the lower portion of the dash. So I had to "modify" the dash on both sides.
I just got done putting down a layer of fiberglass on the door panels, so I'll have to assess them in the morning to see if I'll need another layer (most likely). Then I need to sand and fit them. After that I need to trim the kick pods I fiberglassed today, fit them, and sand them. I'll also need to modify the factory kick panel cover to fit the new pods.

A LOT of work to be done. Im quite sure I'll end up having to bag some of it and just get the car back together for work on Monday.
This is what happens when you run into snags boys and girls...

I've worked about 35 hours in the last 2 days. This sucks. And these SLS' better be AMAZING for all this work.

Anyways, have fun everyone. I wont be missing the next meet. Ready car, or not.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Is the car still somewhat driveable? If so, come on down. Im sure some of us can give you a hand doing some work. I can at least volunteer myself and facilities.


----------



## mooch91

You all think the weather is going to hold today? I heard this morning they've been calling for on-and-off thunderstorms.


----------



## skylar112

mooch91 said:


> You all think the weather is going to hold today? I heard this morning they've been calling for on-and-off thunderstorms.


I heard that it will be passing storms, but not to cancel outdoor plans.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Anyone need a 55a 12 volt powersupply for benching amps, or keeping your car charged while doing engine off listening?


----------



## CobraVin

well i hadnt planned on going since i turned in my tundra and havnt installed system in my new ride yet but im thinking of stopping by just to listen to a few cars and maybe pick up some ideas, i bought a c6 corvette so your welcome to listen to my high end Bose system if you can handle it

anyone going have a pair of nice 10" subs 4 ohm?

i might be interested in a zapco amp to run whatever 10's i pick up, i have a blau 4100 that i may use but would prefer to use all zapco(yes its my OCD)

cash or trade, i have three Blaupunkt Velocity amps va 2100(100x2 or 300x1)with maybe 20 hours on them, in box with everything that came with them, $75 each

i also have the kickpanels i made for my scan 12's for a dbl cab tundra 04-06(i know thats a long shot) 

ill check my pm and email before i head out, maybe ill bring them anyway, dunno, im only like 40 minutes away

i hear thunder right now in Freehold


----------



## 6spdcoupe

mooch91 said:


> You all think the weather is going to hold today? I heard this morning they've been calling for on-and-off thunderstorms.


It looks fairly promising. Scattered showers with 40% likelihood.

Nice and sunny here which is about 2-3 miles from the park.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

WRX/Z28 said:


> Anyone need a 55a 12 volt powersupply for benching amps, or keeping your car charged while doing engine off listening?


I could always use more than one.


----------



## WRX/Z28

6spdcoupe said:


> I could always use more than one.


Ok, I'll bring a couple. I want to sell a few if anyone is interested.


----------



## captainobvious

6spdcoupe said:


> Is the car still somewhat driveable? If so, come on down. Im sure some of us can give you a hand doing some work. I can at least volunteer myself and facilities.



Well, door panels are off, kickpanels out, both of those have fiberglass on them (some still wet) so its probably a no-go. I do appreciate the offer of assistance though 


Looks like hell outside where Im at right now. Hopefully you fellas wont get caught in the nasty storm...


----------



## WRX/Z28

I got rained in. Might make it if the rain stops... if anyone's there and has internet. pm me for my cell # i'm only 30 mins away. I didn't wanna drive all the way up there in the huge storms just to have noone be there. lol. Maybe rain date for next week?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

WRX/Z28 said:


> I got rained in. Might make it if the rain stops... if anyone's there and has internet. pm me for my cell # i'm only 30 mins away. I didn't wanna drive all the way up there in the huge storms just to have noone be there. lol. Maybe rain date for next week?


We are all here palying with our cars. Gimme a call if your coming ... 732-921-9046


----------



## Soundsaround

6spdcoupe said:


> We are all here palying with our cars. Gimme a call if your coming ... 732-921-9046


Rats!!!
3 strikes and I had to bail... huge thunderstorm + bumper to bumper traffic + engine running hot = 

This is massively disappointing, I was looking forward to this all year.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Thanks to everyone that showed up and let me listen to their cars. Sorry I really didn't have much to show at the moment, but thanks for giving me more inspiration to get my car done.


----------



## captainobvious

Well, at least you got to make it out and meet up with some of the guys.

Did anyone get some pics ?

For those that did go, what cars stood out to you and what did you like about the system?


----------



## WRX/Z28

Everyone's car had something that stood out to me, although I only got to listen to 4. 

Skylar112's car had great center image and a high soundstage, everything was well focused and sounded like it was coming from the windsheild. The car sounded focused and well rounded. 

3.5max6spd's car sounded natural, and unprocessed (surprise surprise, he ran no processing, and even passive crossovers) It had a very wide soundstage, and great midbass presence. The subs were hard to localize, and they blended pretty seemlessly with the fronts. I ended up listening to this car for almost a half hour amazed at how simple it was, and how good it sounded. Definately proof of the KISS theory. 

iyamwutiam's car was somewhat still under construction, but already was pretty well dialed in. Still needed some tuning, but it was smooth, and didn't have any harshness up top. I have a feeling this car would have been even better if he had been able to tune it while we were there, but due to a dead laptop battery, no such luck. 

6speedCoupe's car had ton's of midbass impact. It had up front bass that you can't get in most cars. He managed to fit 10" drivers in his doors. The soundstage was high, and I have to tell you, while flipping through a cd I had, a track came on that never particularly sounded good to me. It blew me away in his car. The guitar line sounded so true, and so clear, I could practically tell what kind of wood the guitar was made of.  

Between 3.5max6spd's and 6speedCoupe's cars, I think they have me looking at some Dyn's... 

Edit* Oh yeah, no pics, although I had my camera, too busy listening.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

For all the troopers that made it despite the short period rain we encountered, it was a pleasure ! Good time and turned out a nice cool afternoon. The rain didnt stop asnyone from sitting in a car and jamming away to some tunes

For those that couldnt make it, hopefully next time. If everyone is game we might schedule a Fall GTG like last year.

Here are some of the few pics I took..










Cobravin brought his Vette....6spdcoupes Trailblazer SS, George and his Bimmer









burnurass and geo1317


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Sanjay and his I30... F1 souce, Rainbow Platinum 2ways- active off Gennie MiniBlocks + Poweramper and some sick OZ 300L 12's that were mighty nice.










Chu auditioning his Lotus/TRU/ED 12 getup in his Passat


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Felippe's Morel and KEF GTO was a nice surprise this year as I felt was a better sounding car from last meet and I love to see that, killer install as always in there. Don's TB SS was pretty sweet this year. F1, Dyn Esostar tweets, Esotec midranges and mw182s up front, Esostar 12 ran by TRU Billets.










WRX/Z28 in the backround showing his ride to iamwutiam.

CobraVin's Vette with the hard knocking Blose getting ideas for his next rig, and Geo1317's 3 series- went all Renaissance(morel America) cr103's, WR4's and pulled off WR8's under the seat..well executed midbass, it was a nice surprise...powered by ARC CXL's.


----------



## tcguy85

i wish i could have come.


----------



## nismos14

tcguy85 said:


> i wish i could have come.


+1


----------



## tcguy85

we should do another one sometime soon.


----------



## nismos14

+1 again


----------



## drocpsu

Looks like you had a fairly good turnout today, despite the crappy weather. If you do another fall meet, you should plan it for the same weekend that I'll be swinging through NJ from PA again. I could work it out the same way that I did last year.


----------



## captainobvious

Thanks for posting the pics max.

I also wish I coulda made it out. On the bright side, I should have a decent sounding install next meeting


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Despite the bit of rain it was still a good turn out. Always great to put some faces on names and have a bit of fun. Gotta start planning way in advance now for the next one.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

drocpsu said:


> Looks like you had a fairly good turnout today, despite the crappy weather. If you do another fall meet, you should plan it for the same weekend that I'll be swinging through NJ from PA again. I could work it out the same way that I did last year.


Oh sure, we make all our plans around YOU. Typical woman response.


----------



## Slammed

I was hungover..and the rain scared me 


Autumn sounds good...September anyone?


----------



## burnurass

Good meeting you guys and seeing the familiar faces again..always a good time. 
I was jeff with the silver maxima parked next to manny's.

Felippe thanks for the audition in your car, it sounds/looks GREAT. I really like the way it was setup and it was still stick shift friendly. That's always difficult. 

Thanks Chu for helping me dial in the system a little bit more, it definately made a difference.

Manny next time you drive my car, and i'll drive yours...you have to see your car in motion, it is Beautiful!!
See you guys next time!


----------



## chuyler1

More pics guys...of the gear! Sounds like I missed a good time. Unfortunately my car would have been tough to tune...last time I pulled out the DCX-730 display from my center console I couldn't read a damn thing on it.


----------



## chefhow

Wish I could have been there, I should be able to do a September one.


----------



## MaXaZoR

Great meet guys, nice to meet you finally. Looking forward to a fall meeting where I hopefully won't let a Mini ANL fuse ruin my day


----------



## burnurass

chuyler1 said:


> More pics guys...of the gear! Sounds like I missed a good time. Unfortunately my car would have been tough to tune...last time I pulled out the DCX-730 display from my center console I couldn't read a damn thing on it.


I don't think anyone took many pics of the gear since it was raining....it was mostly run to the next car before you get soaked type deal.


----------



## 3.5max6spd

Slammed said:


> I was hungover..and the rain scared me
> Autumn sounds good...September anyone?





nismos14 said:


> +1 again


Oh plllllllllleeeeeeaaaaaassssseeee!

You two bail out of more meets....Danny i can understand as its more of a drive, but Parag is literally 10 minutes down the road



Soundsaround said:


> Rats!!!
> 3 strikes and I had to bail... huge thunderstorm + bumper to bumper traffic + engine running hot =
> 
> This is massively disappointing, I was looking forward to this all year.


Hey man, Chu and i actually were talking and agreed we were most looking forward to hanging out with you and getting another listen of your rig this time around.

Hopefully the moons align and we can have a killer turnout next meet.

Now I got to meet CobraVin, WRX/Z28, mooch91 and maXaZor.... all NEW faces, super cool guys and all relatively local. Theres no reason why we shouldnt have a solid 15-20 working systems at these events. And EVERYBODY benefits and has more fun, more vehicles to audition, more variety of equipment and install ideas, more ears to lend for evaluation and help tuning. We can really have some killer meets with more support from you guys...if only those who bailed and were 'maybe's showed, you get the idea...much larger scale. Then we can start perhaps at noon, throw food into the equation, do more in terms of playing with the Audiocotrol RTA and SPL meter, etc...

An everybody goes home having met more heads and heard more than just a few cars.

I know we could do it, we have to build on our core. We dont have a Marv's easily accessible, we need to build upon our own.


----------



## nismos14

You guys picked my dads birthday of all days to have it!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

burnurass said:


> I don't think anyone took many pics of the gear since it was raining....it was mostly run to the next car before you get soaked type deal.


Haha, it wasnt that bad. I think i auditioned my car twice during the period where the rain started and stopped for good. 

The nice part was the cooldown effect and nice cool breeze afterwards, sure beats the heat this time of year. It was actually pretty nice and we didnt have to have the AC cranking for most of the time during auditions.


----------



## captainobvious

chefhow said:


> Wish I could have been there, I should be able to do a September one.


+1
September sounds good. Plus I'll actually have a working system at that point 

My install thread shows some of the pics of the work over the weekend.


----------



## drocpsu

3.5max6spd said:


> I know we could do it, we have to build on our core. We dont have a Marv's easily accessible, we need to build upon our own.


you know what though...a LOT of those guys at Marv's drive up from SoCal, which is not exactly a short drive. So if they can do it, there's no reason that east coasters shouldn't be able to also. I hope to be able to make the fall meet.


----------



## chefhow

drocpsu said:


> you know what though...a LOT of those guys at Marv's drive up from SoCal, which is not exactly a short drive. So if they can do it, there's no reason that east coasters shouldn't be able to also. I hope to be able to make the fall meet.


While I will agree with you about the distance traveled the Mr Marv BBQ is a pretty big well planned event with equipment companies and reps. If we could do an East Coast version of that you would see many more ppl from a greater distance. Just a thought and something to consider for next year.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

drocpsu said:


> you know what though...a LOT of those guys at Marv's drive up from SoCal, which is not exactly a short drive. So if they can do it, there's no reason that east coasters shouldn't be able to also. I hope to be able to make the fall meet.


Kettle = Black.


----------



## mooch91

I've got to add a nod to say that it was a good time. I felt bad that I was probably the only guy that didn't bring my audio vehicle with me, but you all were awesome to audition your systems. Listening to your stuff reminded me that I've got a lot of work to do to hang with the big boys, but when I got home and gave my own system a listen, I realized that I'm probably not way off, even with the modest components and setup I've put together. Learning, experimenting, and building is all part of the process.

I'd be game for getting together on a more frequent basis if everyone else is setting up for it. Seems like it doesn't take too much effort to set up an informal meet and we could probably expand it to include food, drinks, and whatever rather easily.

Plus, the more chance for nice weather, the more possibility I'll actually bring my truck next time.


----------



## captainobvious

Are there areas in that park where your allowed to grill?


----------



## burnurass

mooch91 said:


> I've got to add a nod to say that it was a good time. I felt bad that I was probably the only guy that didn't bring my audio vehicle with me, but you all were awesome to audition your systems. Listening to your stuff reminded me that I've got a lot of work to do to hang with the big boys, but when I got home and gave my own system a listen, I realized that I'm probably not way off, even with the modest components and setup I've put together. Learning, experimenting, and building is all part of the process.
> 
> I'd be game for getting together on a more frequent basis if everyone else is setting up for it. Seems like it doesn't take too much effort to set up an informal meet and we could probably expand it to include food, drinks, and whatever rather easily.
> 
> Plus, the more chance for nice weather, the more possibility I'll actually bring my truck next time.


Nice to meet you man. 

Yeah I think you were the only person in the world to have an F-350 and make it a garage queen and never take it out in the rain. You probably never even turned on your 4wd have you?


----------



## Soundsaround

3.5max6spd said:


> Hey man, Chu and i actually were talking and agreed we were most looking forward to hanging out with you and getting another listen of your rig this time around.


Aww shucks, that's so nice of you to say  The inverse couldn't be any more true as well.

I got a third of the way there, but watching my temp gauge dance as I sat in stop n' go traffic was just too much. I'm almost sure it's just the stupid $15 thermostat, I even brought a new one and my wrenches but then it started to dump rain like a mutha... 

All year I resisted buying new gear and just put time into the install... full interior pull for Vertex VBP, Cascade VMax, cotton absorbers... + A-pillar re-aiming and now I'm actually using my time alignment. It's much more refined now. 

I'll push the stupid car to the next meet if I have to lol


----------



## Slammed

3.5max6spd said:


> Oh plllllllllleeeeeeaaaaaassssseeee!
> 
> You two bail out of more meets....Danny i can understand as its more of a drive, but Parag is literally 10 minutes down the road


Sup Manny 


Ive been to a couple of meets tho


----------



## skylar112

Slammed said:


> Sup Manny
> 
> 
> Ive been to a couple of meets tho


Hmmmm funny, I've only seen you in NJ for a meet once. Wait a minute....I've only seen you in NJ once. It was for that first meet. I knew you were going to bail talking to you friday and saturday.


----------



## Slammed

skylar112 said:


> Hmmmm funny, I've only seen you in NJ for a meet once. Wait a minute....I've only seen you in NJ once. It was for that first meet. I knew you were going to bail talking to you friday and saturday.


How could I bail if I never said was coming?


I said maybe 


When I say I coming I usually go


----------



## 6spdcoupe

skylar112 said:


> Hmmmm funny, I've only seen you in NJ for a meet once. Wait a minute....I've only seen you in NJ once. It was for that first meet. I knew you were going to bail talking to you friday and saturday.


He ALWAYS bails and his excuses get more and more lame each time !


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Slammed said:


> How could I bail if I never said was coming?
> 
> 
> I said maybe
> 
> 
> When I say I coming I usually go


No, no you said you would come a few times and only came once !


----------



## skylar112

Slammed said:


> How could I bail if I never said was coming?
> 
> 
> I said maybe
> 
> 
> When I say I coming I usually go


The maybe is the bail.


----------



## Slammed

ok, you guys are ganging up on me....now Im sad


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Me thinks his doo rag is too tight.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Slammed said:


> ok, you guys are ganging up on me....now Im sad


You show weakness, we like that.


----------



## Slammed

6spdcoupe said:


> No, no you said you would come a few times and only came once !


you never came to NY

so blah


----------



## skylar112

Slammed said:


> you never came to NY
> 
> so blah


I know I have....many times.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Slammed said:


> you never came to NY
> 
> so blah


I have many times, just not for jOo.


----------



## skylar112

It was a nice intimate meet. I enjoyed meeting new faces, and chatting with some of the core guys is always a pleasure. I enjoyed everyone's criticism. I enjoyed just chatting about nothing with a few of the members also. It was a great time all together. I think our fall meet will be a very nice get together.


----------



## CobraVin

it was cool to meet you guys, i just wish i still had the truck for this meet, i had it sounding real good, plus the vette wont be done by the fall im sure with work and family stuff, oh well ill just listen some more i guess, unless Manny and Jeff want to rock the Bose system some more

unless i use some vacation time and pull some all nighters in the garage to get the vette done, instead of putting the sunroom on the house that she's been asking for for two years, hmmmm ill run that past the wife

its a nice place to meet as well, add a grill and maybe some beer and it may be like an east coast Marv's, alright maybe not, but still, and its only like 35 minutes away

it was cool to listen to different gear, interior spaces, and locations


----------



## burnurass

CobraVin said:


> it was cool to meet you guys, i just wish i still had the truck for this meet, i had it sounding real good, plus the vette wont be done by the fall im sure with work and family stuff, oh well ill just listen some more i guess, unless Manny and Jeff want to rock the Bose system some more
> 
> unless i use some vacation time and pull some all nighters in the garage to get the vette done, instead of putting the sunroom on the house that she's been asking for for two years, hmmmm ill run that past the wife
> 
> its a nice place to meet as well, add a grill and maybe some beer and it may be like an east coast Marv's, alright maybe not, but still, and its only like 35 minutes away
> 
> it was cool to listen to different gear, interior spaces, and locations


Nice Meeting ya. Hey when you have a Corvette you don't need anything but the sound system coming from the engine.  That blose stereo has to be the LOUDEST system that was out there, NO CONTEST AT ALL!!!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

burnurass said:


> Nice Meeting ya. Hey when you have a Corvette you don't need anything but the sound system coming from the engine.  That blose stereo has to be the LOUDEST system that was out there, NO CONTEST AT ALL!!!



I saw you taking a few pics...put'm up sucka!


----------



## burnurass

3.5max6spd said:


> I saw you taking a few pics...put'm up sucka!


here they are. 

Chu's sweet Kenwood DNX-8120 showing off some BT action









Manny Showing Sanjay what a Dyn system is all about.









George's Alpine Gear in his BMW









The early line up. Manny pimpin his new rims and paint job. Don looking like he's peeing on his truck or something









Team Nissan/Dyn?









CobraVin's vette, George's Bimmer, Don's Trailblazer SS









Don auditioning his system to one of the people that had waited in line to hear a subless system.


----------



## nismos14

Erm its a DNX8120 noob and yours pics are messed up


----------



## nismos14

burnurass said:


> here they are.
> 
> Chu's sweet Kenwood DNX-8120 showing off some BT action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manny Showing Sanjay what a Dyn system is all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George's Alpine Gear in his BMW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The early line up. Manny pimpin his new rims and paint job. Don looking like he's peeing on his truck or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Nissan/Dyn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CobraVin's vette, George's Bimmer, Don's Trailblazer SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don auditioning his system to one of the people that had waited in line to hear a subless system.


Fixed


----------



## burnurass

lol you didn't fix DNX...it's ok. I forgive you even if you didn't show up!!!


----------



## nismos14

burnurass said:


> lol you didn't fix DNX...it's ok. I forgive you even if you didn't show up!!!


I kept knx for proof. Lawl.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

nismos14 said:


> I kept knx for proof. Lawl.


What proof? Looks like DNX to me.


----------



## nismos14

Blah mod powers ftl.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Me > You 

true story.


----------



## burnurass

6spdcoupe said:


> Me > You
> 
> true story.


thank you sir!

Btw..can we invite El Vito to our next meet for entertainment purposes?


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Absolutely !! Now THAT would be a blast.


----------



## burnurass

6spdcoupe said:


> Absolutely !! Now THAT would be a blast.


He can stay at Parags house since they are buddies.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

I agree. Besides I think he 'paid' enough anyway.


----------



## nismos14

No thanks.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Fixed.


----------



## freeride1685

i'm real bummed out that i didn't get a chance to come to the meet last weekend. after i left from my campsite, i intended on making a trip down but my alternator had other plans.....

that being said, i know that there are lots of you that have equipment that i am itching to see and hear. anyone in the relative vicinity of western massachusetts that is willing to hang out and demo their system would be most appreciated for doing so.  i can only read so much, it's time for my brain and ears to make sense of all the awesome info i have gathered on diyma.

i am most interested in hearing the following equipment....

any kind of Rainbow speakers, especially the profis and the platinums (reference if anyone has em!!)

Dynaudio speakers, and maybe their Esotar2 1200 sub if that exists nearby

Seas Lotus Reference or Excel lines

Scanspeak Revelators

Dayton speakers

Aura NS or MR series subs...these things get me going!

also, RIBBON TWEETS IN A CAR!! i do not like my music real bright, but i do love airyness and the utmost detail and clarity, and i would love to differentiate between the two.

ANYONE within a 150 mile radius that has any of the aforementioned equipment will be a hero for their demo!!

Chris

p.s. shoot me a message and a general schedule, maybe a phone number to get in touch, and we can work something out. thanks!


----------



## 3.5max6spd

freeride1685 said:


> i'm real bummed out that i didn't get a chance to come to the meet last weekend. after i left from my campsite, i intended on making a trip down but my alternator had other plans.....
> 
> that being said, i know that there are lots of you that have equipment that i am itching to see and hear. anyone in the relative vicinity of western massachusetts that is willing to hang out and demo their system would be most appreciated for doing so.  i can only read so much, it's time for my brain and ears to make sense of all the awesome info i have gathered on diyma.
> 
> i am most interested in hearing the following equipment....
> 
> any kind of Rainbow speakers, especially the profis and the platinums (reference if anyone has em!!)
> 
> Dynaudio speakers, and maybe their Esotar2 1200 sub if that exists nearby
> 
> Seas Lotus Reference or Excel lines
> 
> Scanspeak Revelators
> 
> Dayton speakers
> 
> Aura NS or MR series subs...these things get me going!
> 
> also, RIBBON TWEETS IN A CAR!! i do not like my music real bright, but i do love airyness and the utmost detail and clarity, and i would love to differentiate between the two.
> 
> ANYONE within a 150 mile radius that has any of the aforementioned equipment will be a hero for their demo!!
> 
> Chris
> 
> p.s. shoot me a message and a general schedule, maybe a phone number to get in touch, and we can work something out. thanks!


Hey man, you would've heard most those and then some at our last meet. We are gonna plan another for late sept/early october.

My wife is from Bridgewater, Mass. I do those 3.5-4hr trips many times a year for the last 12yrs, its not that bad man. And its def worth the ride if I was in your situation. It would be a nice break in the drive if you could meet up someone in between and follow each other down.


----------



## freeride1685

i would have been there without a doubt but my car was out of commission...i'll look forward to the next one!!


----------



## Mless5

Shall we do one in MA?


----------



## WRX/Z28

Mless5 said:


> Shall we do one in MA?


Only if the rest of us want to hear the word "Wicked" overused 1,000,000 times.


----------



## chuyler1

I'm up for a Mass meet.


----------



## freeride1685

wicked good idea dood.

me an the boys will be down fuh shhoo-uhh, right after i'm done benchpressing buicks


----------



## chuyler1

wicked pissa. We can hava wicked rippah in a pahkin laht neah bastin. I can demo my new tweetahs and woofahs.


----------



## Mless5

That is such a great idear. No seriously, can we get enough people to make it worth while? I am in as long as it is not late September early October (tripping out to Europe). That would be wicked cool.


----------



## freeride1685

hell dudes i'll go next weekend if people are down for it. sooner the better as far as i'm concerned. i crave subjective experience.


----------



## chuyler1

I'll be away next weekend but after that I should be free.


----------



## Mless5

No go for me, I will be in Canada + I need to finish my kicks before anything happens.


----------



## captainobvious

Sooner the better here as well. At least the system is functional right now. Its not pretty, but it werks  It would also be an opportunity for some of you to hear a poor representation of what the Hybrid and SLS drivers can do.
Plus I could use a few more sets of ears listening to aid in tuning, and a few more quality systems to demo for reference. 
That, and it'd be nice to meet you fellas...dont want to forget that one


----------



## MaXaZoR

I'll be down for a MA meet at the end of August. My parents live there so I can play the good son and say I really wanted to visit them


----------



## tcguy85

anymore northeast meets???


----------



## drocpsu

I think we should do a New England meet sometime soon.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

tcguy85 said:


> anymore northeast meets???


Im down whenever.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

drocpsu said:


> I think we should do a New England meet sometime soon.


Nah, too far.


----------



## MaXaZoR

I'm down too, always like to hear new systems and grab ideas


----------



## chuyler1

Set a date and I'll try to make it. My DCX-730 display has conked out so tuning aint gonna happen unless someone else has a display to hook up.


----------



## goodstuff

I'd go if it was in central mass or the surronding area. I'd have to break out my giant fake afro and sunglasses though, as I am from scared town, near nervous neighboorhood.


----------



## chuyler1

Step1: Find out who and how many people are interested
Step2: Pick a date said people can make it
Step3: Pick a location that neutralizes travel time for most attendees.

So it sounds like we have a few people interested...who else? Should we start a new thread?


----------



## drocpsu

chuyler1 said:


> Should we start a new thread?


probably


----------



## goodstuff

chuyler1 said:


> Step1: Find out who and how many people are interested
> Step2: Pick a date said people can make it
> Step3: Pick a location that neutralizes travel time for most attendees.
> 
> So it sounds like we have a few people interested...who else? Should we start a new thread?


I think we should. I've been on numerous forums for-evar and I don't think I've ever met anyone face to face. I'd love to hear some different setups and see some different approaches. I feel the need to run out to the garage at this moment and start tweeking everything...like it's my first date or something and I washed my face till it was cut up.


----------



## freeride1685

lol, i'm interested....here's the beginning of a list.

1. freeride1685


----------



## chuyler1

1. freeride1685
2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA


----------



## freeride1685

1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern)


----------



## tcguy85

freeride1685 said:


> 1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
> 2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern)


i'm in depending on time and place.

it would be cool to meet some of the people on here and hear some other setups.


----------



## MaXaZoR

1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern)
3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though)


----------



## drocpsu

1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern)
3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though)
4. drocpsu - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) (i cant make it on oct 4 or 18-19)


----------



## goodstuff

drocpsu said:


> 1. freeride1685 - South Hadley, MA (western)
> 2. chuyler1 - Millis, MA (eastern)
> 3. MaXaZoR - North New Jersey (meeting must be in October though)
> 4. drocpsu - seacoast area, NH (1 hr 15 min north of Boston) (i cant make it on oct 4 or 18-19)


5.goodstuff- central mass ( Willing to drive maybe an 1 1/2 hours max) Sundays are the best but if I have advance notice I can do other days.


----------



## goodstuff

So it seems like we have interest in eastern mass, western mass, north central mass, northern nj and southern nh. Seems like southern or north central mass would be a good centralized location. Oh and unconincidentally, my area seems to make the most sense to have it in.  jk. (it does though). 

Should we have some sort of schedule as to what will go down, or should we play it by y(ear).

edit: I'm willing to bring my behringer mic and mic mate if someone brings a laptop.

edit2: Should this be a new thread? I think it should as it will only get buried in the old posts but since it was not my idea to start I nominate freeride to make that decision.


----------



## freeride1685

well why not, check the meet and greet and look for the following post.

Northeast Meet - Fall 2008


----------

